# 326Rl Access To Back Of Hot Water Heater



## rntgreer (Oct 17, 2015)

We recently purchased a 2016 Outback 326RL. The hot water heater works on gas but not electric. I'm looking for access to the back of the water heater. It looks like it may be through the small storage door on the far side of the trailer. It appears that one would have to squeeze through the small storage door and then crawl through the storage area and remove the access panel on the far end of the storage area. Is this the way?

Also, are there any suggestions as to why the WH won't work on electricity?

Thanks for any help.

Ron


----------



## Mikol66 (Oct 19, 2015)

I just bought a 326RL. Pick it up on 21 Oct 2015 I will ask the question at the dealer . I would like an answer as well.


----------



## Stumpy75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Check for a switch on the front of the water heater. Most turn it off when winterizing. Look close, as mine is hidden behind the gas supply line.


----------



## cfcatt (Oct 10, 2016)

Look in bedroom in vertical carpeted area on port side below mirror forward of the bed; there is a screwed-in access panel hidden by carpet, you can feel the screws with your fingers.


----------

